
[ask hn]How many of you are dropouts? - nitin1213
Anyone of you dropped out of highschool&#x2F;college but still manage to  have a successful life?share your story along with some suggestions for future dropouts.
======
daemonk
Are you looking for some kind of confirmation for dropping out?

Higher education doesn't guarantee success, but it probably doesn't hurt. If
you have the practical means to stay in school, just do it. And take advantage
of it. For the amount of effort you have to put into it, you do get quite a
lot back in terms of self confidence, how other people perceive you, social
network..etc. And if you actually try to actively learn, you can potentially
learn a lot too.

Unless you have an extraordinary or unique skill, just stay in school. What's
so bad about delaying adulthood, be self indulgent and just enjoy learning for
a couple of years. It's probably not something you'll get to do later.

If you don't have the practical means due to financial or other reasons that
are outside of your control, then that's another story.

~~~
Havoc
Exactly my thinking. Taking huge risks later is (theoretically) also easier if
you've got a degree behind your name because you've got something semi-
marketable if things go sideways.

------
huhtenberg
Are you nuts?

You are obviously fishing for an affirmative answer but the truth of life is
that having a Masters degree opens 100x more doors than not having it. If you
are to talk to someone who has a degree you will _always_ be in the position
needing to prove that you are at least as equal as they are. For two people
with MSc the conversation is simple -

    
    
      - I got my MSc from this uni
      - And I got mine from that one
    

That's it, parity established. In your case it will be:

    
    
      - I got my MSc from this uni
      - I don't have a degree, but ...
        ... <a list of accomplishments to
             establish your credibility>
    

Every time. Whatever they say, but people are generally wary of self-taught
programmers, because there is a non-zero chance of some ridiculous gaps in
fundamental education. You may know your programming niche inside out, but you
will end up reinventing a bicycle when needing to implement, for example, a
task scheduler or not knowing what a dining philosophers problem is. A college
degree ensures that you share the same foundation with your peers and that
makes life that much simpler for everyone involved.

And dropping out of high school is just entirely altogether idiotic. That's
not even up for discussion.

~~~
venus
> the truth of life is that having a Masters degree opens 100x more doors than
> not having it

This is true in some industries but not all. In the world of programming, it
is perhaps true for your first couple of jobs. After that, if you have done
well, it is basically irrelevant.

If you have access to an _excellent_ CS program like Stanford or MIT, then
that is definitely worth it, and any university is good for making social and
business connections which can be very valuable later on.

But from a strict getting-a-job perspective - well, I hire programmers for a
startup, and I don't place too much weight on a degree. I've seen people with
CS degrees who were absolutely useless, and absolute top-notch developers
without a degree, and vice versa. I will look at their work and their
personalities over some long-ago half-forgotten theoretical knowledge every
time.

------
fit2rule
I'm a teenage highschool dropout. I got my first computer in 1983, and my last
year of highschool was 1988. In the 5 years between those two events, I
managed to make myself more money writing code than my parents were making in
the real estate market .. and I've never looked back. I've been lucky to be
able to say that I grew up with the computer industry, and have always been
able to - somehow - stay on the bleeding edge of computerization as its
occurred over the decades.

That said, I must admit that the idea of returning to education at some point
does arise now and then. I'd love to be able to do it now, in my 40's, when I
think its really worthwhile - with what I have under my belt in terms of
industrial experience, I think I'd have a lot more fun at school than I would
have in the 80's - when the closest thing I could get to a CompSci course back
then would have had me using technologies that were already outdated by then,
and which wouldn't have taught me anything I wasn't already learning in my
non-school hours, hacking away.

Its been a long, hard slog though. I have to tell you that if you decide to go
the industrial route over education, be prepared to work hard. Harder than you
would work at school, that is for sure - and also, be prepared for the
responsibility of having to learn new things, yourself, in an industrial
setting, without much hand-holding. I was fortunate enough to have had the
right kinds of guru's over the years, as an apprentice working with masters
you do get a lot of benefits that school does not provide.

Maybe when I hit 50, I'll go back to school .. mostly so I can contribute,
somehow, to the educational scene, and maybe also so that I can write a few of
those papers that have been backlogging in my mind over the decades ..

~~~
VLM
Unfortunately I assure you nothing changed in the 90s or 00s WRT teaching
yesterdays fads, tomorrow.

Maybe its better in the 10s.

I did the night school / online thing nearly a decade ago after having been in
the field a little longer than yourself. What I enjoyed the most was variety.
Some schools don't have many electives, avoid those.

I got an associates degree when I initially got started. 99% of hiring
managers consider that toilet paper if not used toilet paper. That's "OK"
because after your first real job no one cares about degrees anymore. It just
makes the initial job search, pure hell. The only difference between an
associates and a bachelors is about 32 credits of liberal arts, lots of math,
and some random stuff (public speaking, survey of engineering, business 101,
that kind of thing). I was kind of pissed off at not getting transfer credit
for my FORTRAN and COBOL classes, I got to take some intro to programming C++
classes in the early 00s, that was, um, interesting, it was very easy but
still very time consuming.

Liberal arts are wasted on the youth. For example I hated history class in 8th
grade, absolutely loved college level history when I was about 3x that age.
Lit classes were awesome. You'll hear a lot of 19 year olds on the HN echo
chamber mode telling each other that liberal arts classes are a waste of time,
that kind of talk goes away once (or if?) they age and get some wisdom.

------
gavanwoolery
It's your choice whether or not to drop out, but either way you won't get
ahead of the pack by simply getting a diploma / degree. Do something, make
something, and you may very well learn more practical knowledge than you ever
did in school. Whether or not you fail, your experience is likely to separate
you from those just holding a slip of paper. And maybe think twice before
dishing out $80-$300k for a college degree - if you want to just have "the
college experience" use that money to live in a college town while launching
your first startup.

------
Haul4ss
You need to state your definition of 'success' first. On a macro scale, the
lifetime earning potential of a college graduate still far exceeds that of a
non-graduate, and both of those are higher than someone who doesn't complete
high school.

That said, I am not a proponent of the "college for everyone" theory. Some
people aren't cut out for college, and that doesn't make them people of lesser
intrinsic worth.

When I was pondering putting college on hold, my dad gave me this advice: Do
the thing now that gives you the most opportunities later. Finishing my
bachelor's would give me more opportunities than not doing so.

Over the years, I've added my own corollary to dad's advice: Do the hardest
thing you're capable of. For example, if you can handle advanced math courses,
you should take them, and get a "mathy" degree (engineering, comp sci,
mathematics, etc.) If you really like Art History you can minor in it, but do
the hard thing as your major.

Can you succeed as a dropout? Absolutely. Will it be harder? Yes it will. And
the success rate is a lot lower, for most definitions of success.

------
icelancer
I am a college dropout and was recently a self-taught software developer in a
mid-high position (earning in the six figures just four years after teaching
myself my first line of PHP), but if you are looking for validation, you are
committing the grave error of confirmation bias.

It is true that my professional life would be considered successful by many (I
lead a very niche field of research now) and that I dropped out of
undergraduate school (while on a full scholarship + stipend no less), but not
a day goes by that I don't wish I had finished some of my classes and taken it
a bit more seriously, even though I full well know I made the right decision
to drop out for mental/psychological health reasons.

If you are having trouble in school due to life issues, find a professional
who can help guide you. Doesn't have to be a psychiatrist; find a mentor. I
wish I had done so earlier in my life.

Just because dropouts do succeed doesn't mean it's the right path for
everyone. And this comes from someone who is very anti-academic.

~~~
actsasbuffoon
> if you are looking for validation, you are committing the grave error of
> confirmation bias.

That's an excellent point. Most of the people here are gainfully employed as
developers, or in some tech-adjacent role. There probably aren't many people
here who tried it, decided it wasn't working, and went back to school to
become a doctor.

That doesn't mean those people don't exist, but you're not likely to find them
on HN.

------
dmytrish
In Ukraine, college/university is a holy cow: there's a widely held belief
that anyone can't be successful without a graduation document (in other words,
in [post-]Soviet Ukraine education gains you). The post-Soviet education
system mostly supports that frame of mind that is deeply rooted in parents'
heads.

I was lucky to study in one of most sane universities in Ukraine, but my bad
choice of the physics department lead me into severe depression which cut my
studies and I dropped out right in the middle of the BS course. There was some
harsh time but then I managed to be a well-paid software developer in well-
known Eastern European outsourcing companies working with US and European
clients.

But here's another problem: for some weird reason 1 year of university is
equal to 3 years of work experience (in my opinion, this is reasonable for the
U.S. education, but this should be reversed for Eastern Europe) for H1B US
visa evaluation. So now I'm studying at correspondence courses (I don't even
know how to describe this weird form of education exactly: self-education
mixed with a two weeks of intensive courses before exams) at CS department at
the same university to gain more freedom to move wherever I want. Also, it's a
nice way to make my autodidact CS knowledge more systemic and the professors
are often nice and interesting people.

tl;dr: education is worth it if you're academically inclined and choose your
department right. Even more, it's good to drop out if and only if you're sure
that's necessary. In case of doubts it's better to stay.

~~~
nirnira
Your English is exceptional, but I just wanted to point out (and I'm only
being this picky because your English is so good) that the word you wanted was
systematic, not systemic. Similar sounding but quite different meanings!

------
zacinbusiness
Like so many others have said, first it depends on what you mean as
successful. One thing you need to think about with college is student loan
debt. Some can go through without loans but many can not. So you need to not
only work hard, but also to network hard so that you can get a good enough job
that will allow you to pay back the loans without destroying your standard of
living.

Beyond that, college offers many opportunities such as making friendships,
meeting people from other countries and having access to vast stores of
information and industry professionals. This is something that is difficult to
duplicate simply by striking out on your own. Possible, but difficult.

It's true that some people simply don't need to go to college. They are
already emotionally and intellectually mature enough to enter the world of
business. But you must realize that they are the minority. Not everyone can be
Steve Jobs.

Personally, I didn't drop out. But I did take several years off between high
school and college. I worked one awesome job until it went out of business.
Then I tried freelancing but I just didn't have the technical ability nor the
salesmanship to make any money. During undergrad I continued freelancing on
and off but I got burned by more clients than I actually got paid by. During
my master's though I worked for the university on several great projects and
that allowed me to have an awesome resume. Then it pretty much started raining
jobs. By the end of my coursework I was working 3 jobs and I ended up killing
my 4.0 and graduated with a 3.9 (I may never get over the shame).

Now I am qualified, have a track record of success, and above all else have
the confidence to sell myself and my abilities. And I didn't have any of that
before college.

------
lwhalen
The absolute worst thing I've ever done for myself was to go to college. I had
a 50% scholarship towards one of THE top electrical engineering schools in the
country (not MIT, but you'd be in the right state if you were guessing), and I
toughed it out for four years. Due to financial aid f&ckery, I made the choice
to drop out with around half a year of credits to go to complete my BA. I had
my own consulting business at the time, and I made a pretty decent run of it
for about a year at which point I realized I was a MUCH better 'technology
person' than 'business person'. I made the jump to full-time sysadmin for
other companies at that time, and haven't looked back since. NONE of the
skills I use today (either in my 'day job' as a nix sysadmin or 'real job' as
a musician/bandleader) came from my college experience. I had over $100k worth
of debt (slightly less now, almost 10years later) and no degree. If I had to
do it all over again, I would've skipped college entirely, gone straight into
the 'failed' consulting business, and taken the extra four years of earnings
instead of the staggering amount of debt. I have never once felt limited due
to my lack of degree. The fact that I don't have one is easily eclipsed by
what I've achieved professionally, and companies have had no problem bringing
me on at top dollar (according to the various sysadmin salary surveys I read)
to do my thing.

I'm not saying my path is for everyone, and as always Your Mileage May Vary.
However, if I had a time machine I'd go back and slap my younger self around
until he decided to forgo college entirely :-) In my experience, it wasn't
worth it - from the 'you NEEEEEED a degree to get a good job!' perspective AND
the 'crushing amounts of debt' perspective.

------
VLM
Binary thinking ALERT

Lets have fun with "scare quotes". No one told me I "had to" "either" attend
university full time or drop out completely, so crazy me, I chose the 3rd
option.

I ran out of money and motivation after about a year full time, man cannot
live on ramen alone, got an offer for about 1/2 the pay of a real job but full
tuition reimbursement while 1/2 real pay was still a modest integer multiple
of minimum wage, so needless to say I jumped. Dramatic increase in standard of
living, etc.

Personally I found one weeknight class (typically 2 hrs tue/thr or mon/wed)
and one weekend class (typically a brain numbing 4 hr saturday
morning/afternoon) was about right when things were boring, but family + work
pressure etc occasionally resulted in only one class per semester. I knew
people who tried to pull off 3 or even 4 classes with a full time 1st shift
job, but they suffered horribly.

I studied and did homework every lunch time at work and very rarely did
homework at home other than the occasional term paper.

------
richo
I dropped out super early. Worked for some software companies, built some
internets.

Trying to get a US visa now, the decision to not get a degree is pretty
bitter. That said, this is the first and I optimistically anticipate the last
time a degree would have been any use to me, so I'll just power through and
hope for the best.

~~~
hkmurakami
For h1bs, most areas do almost require someone competent to have gone through
a degree program in that field. You can't exactly self learn biochemistry or
semiconductor process engineering because of he the tremendous equipment
needs.

Software is a huge anomaly because it is so ear easily self learnable. The
supposition that someone good at it needing a degree is patently false. It's
really a shame. I know a few people with things like psychology degrees who
are proficient programmers, and their path to a visa is not straightforward :(

~~~
richo
For l1b there's no actual visa requirement, but the burden of proof for
eligibility is still set incredibly high.

I understand to some degree the rationale behind the absurd process, at the
same time it's incredibly frustrating to have a company that wants me here,
and no avenue or realistic end in sight to make it happen.

~~~
thirsteh
L-1B is intra-office transfer. You still have to prove "skill", there's just
no degree requirement. If you're a specialized worker (L-1B) or manager (L-1A)
and have been so for over a year for your sponsoring company (a requirement
for L visas), with a full salary, you presumably have the skills.

~~~
richo
Yeah, trust me on this; they don't presume shit.

So far there's a pile of documents about 30cm high, and that hasn't yet been
enough to appease USCIS.

~~~
thirsteh
Just curious: what country are you from? I'm from Denmark and my L-1B process
wasn't nearly as bad; certainly not as bad as my IR1 which is still ongoing--
but maybe the fact that I have an IR1 application helped with the L visa
somehow.

~~~
richo
I'm from Australia.

We basically have a gimme with the E3, but it has the degree requirement.

~~~
venus
Interesting. A couple of years ago a company was going to move me to the
states on an L1A (executive transfer); even though I was "only" the tech lead
they seemed confident it would be fairly easy. Then again, they then proceeded
to go bust in the GFC so what would they know.

Any hope of being transferred under that category instead?

~~~
thirsteh
The problem with L-1A is that you're expected to directly manage a significant
amount of people. As far as I understand, it's harder to get, but it is
extensible up to 7 years, compared to only 5 years for L-1B.

------
nRike
I cannot say I have a "successful life", because my definition of successful
could be different than yours.

I dropped out on my last semesters of CS BEng, and in retrospective, I think I
made a great decision: After dropping out school I launched a community of
Android Developers in Mexico, which a year later helped me close a 1 year
contract with Motorola advocating about Android SDK. During the same year I
did consulting gigs for Google here in Mexico also, which led to became the
youngest ever Android SDK contractor in LATAM, at age 24.

This could sound great for you, but being totally honest, the main reason I
dropped out was because I didn't feel passionate about the stuff I was doing
there. On the other side, I fell in love with Android because I saw an
opportunity of doing code and make a living, in a year where no one knew about
that technology.

------
Jare
I don't think I would ever recommend anyone to drop out. If they do, it must
be because they are really sure it's the right thing for them.

I never finished my 6-year CS college degree. I had been making commercial
games since high school, and during college I was collaborating with
researchers, working part-time at a bank and also doing freelance videogame
work in whatever time was left. Once I realized I would never pursue an
academic career and I had been exposed to "enough" different subjects (I had
already completed the first four years and some stuff from 5th and 6th year),
my motivation to keep studying for grades disappeared. Something had to give.

Funnily enough, I have been involved with projects, lectured and taught
subjects at most universities in my city, but never the one I studied at.

------
andymoe
Yeah, I stopped showing up to College. It was a bad idea in retrospect but I
could not handle both work and school at the same time so the choice was to
work. I don't recommend this route and I feel like I'm a good five years
behind where I want to be due to that decision. You have to live with your
choices so make them thoughtfully.

On the other hand my aspirations have always outstripped current skills but
that has, on net, helped me move forward. What does success mean to you?

------
romanovcode
I nearly dropped out, but got very, very lucky.

Last semester some organization introduces nationwide competition for all
colleges on various professions (programming included) with sponsors like
Apple, Microsoft, Cisco etc.

So I won competition in the college itself since they only can send one
applicant.

I won national-wide competition as well thus _showing_ that my college is the
best in the field.

After that my grades got cooked and I graduated with accomplishment diploma
and pretty good grades.

------
trumbitta2
[Edit]In Italy, from 1996 to 2004[/edit]

I chose Electronic Engineering at college, mostly because they said getting a
job was easier.

After 4 years of Maths, and never ever having SEEN a lab, I kissed them
goodbye and went to the freshly opened CS course.

After another 4 years of mostly bad teachers, I decided that my thirst for
learning was better satisfied working.

And here I am, not (yet) successful, but knowing WAY more than any of my then
college mates.

------
tmikaeld
I didn't drop out, but i changed profession - had i gotten a programming
education i'd probably fare better.

That said, i'm making a good living on my company anyway.

Luckily, running an IT company is not only about programming but also about
people skills, finding the right clients and fulfilling their needs.

------
winestock
I dropped out of university in order to enter the seminary. I completed all of
my seminary courses, then I was rejected for the priesthood because I was
thought to be "better suited for research."

Since then, I worked some blue collar jobs, and am now learning web
development.

~~~
serf
Nothing to add, or ask, but that's an interesting turn of events in your life.

------
geoffschmidt
I dropped out of MIT after a term (in 1999), raised venture capital for my
first startup shortly after that, and went on to have a successful career.

I never recommend skipping college to anyone. If you have a unique opportunity
that can't wait, you have a solid plan, AND you have unique skills, then it
might make sense. Or maybe if you have a very strange combination of strengths
and weaknesses such that you are mature enough to succeed on your own, but not
capable of making school work for you. Or if you can't find a way to get to a
school where you will be with a good set of intellectual peers.

I know quite a few people who have dropped out of or skipped college, and in
all but one or two cases I think they're worse off for it, or at least, they
spend many years struggling to replace or replicate the college experience.

There are three big things you have to replace if you skip college: The social
experience (learning how to exist both socially and intellectually in a group
of peers). The material (in some hypothetical sense you can learn it all on
OpenCourseWare, but in practice, most people find this to be a serious grind).
The intellectual discipline (learning to think clearly and maturely, filing
down your rough edges).

Your best bet is to find a group of really smart people who will be absolutely
merciless in instilling intellectual discipline in you (constantly challenging
you be rigorous, to know your field, to fully back up your ideas), and that
will also be your close friends and romantic interests, and then find a way to
have lots of spare time to hunker down and work through OCW or your favorite
MOOC or textbooks. I know several brilliant people who have created these
situations for themselves, and I think they've all found that it takes a huge
input of energy to even approximately replicate what is readily available at
top colleges, even for people that are smart enough to breeze through or
basically intuit/rederive the course material.

Logistically, dropping out will close some doors forever. People with degrees
can switch fields later in life by going to grad school; it is harder to
switch fields if you don't have a degree. Immigration situations are far more
difficult without a degree. There are ways around the closed doors but you
will have to fight very very hard for them and become the top in your field.
On the other hand, you also have a huge advantage (at least if you skip
college entirely) which is that you don't have student loans and that may
significantly increase your freedom during a period of your life when freedom
is critical. In my own life I think these logistical factors came out about
even.

In the end, I think it was right for me to leave in '99 and dive into
startups, but, like, I made that decision in Stockholm, at the Nobel prize
ceremony, where the establishment sent me after winning the top prize at world
science fair, so I had every possible advantage and it was still a very
difficult road. Do it only if you really don't see a future for you at
college.

------
mikkom
This might answer your question?

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_college_dropout_billion...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_college_dropout_billionaires)

~~~
dmytrish
I guess that a list of college dropouts that are plain losers would be several
orders longer. Don't forget about the survivorship bias
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Survivorship_bias](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Survivorship_bias)).

~~~
icebraining
Yes, but on the other hand, there are plenty of plain losers with degrees. Not
that I recommend dropping out, though.

~~~
dmytrish
I agree that any lists without clear statistical analyses are meaningless
here.

------
fruks
I don't know how successful my life is but I dropped out of collage and I'm
now working as a developer and feel pretty good about myself

~~~
jlgaddis
_> collage_

Oh, the irony.

------
wellboy
EDIT: This was supposed to be a reply to the billionaire comment, see my
comment there

~~~
richo
That's probably true for a largish percentage, but it's a huge generalisation
that does nothing to actually help OP with his question.

~~~
wellboy
Well the advice here would be to reflect if they wanted to drop out of
college, because it's not challenging or because it is too challenging.

~~~
richo
Or because it's too expensive. Or it's getting in the way of more important
things. Or too stressful. Or someone at the uni is making their life
miserable. Or one of the other 10 million reasons that people drop out.

To presume that this decision is entirely motivated by how hard uni is is
astonishingly naive, imo.

~~~
wellboy
Oh damn, I wanted to reply to the dropout/billionaire comment. sry!

~~~
richo
Oh right. As you were :)

------
actsasbuffoon
I dropped out of high school and college. In my youth I was entirely too
stubborn and arrogant for being told what to do. I worked some crappy jobs for
a few years (fast food, retail, etc.), and I was miserable. I had no money, no
insurance, and people were still telling me what to do.

I got an entry level job in a data center when I was ~20 years old. The work
was boring; mostly physical labor. Management realized how bored I was, but
saw some potential in me. I was rapidly promoted several times, eventually
making my way into a junior developer position. The pay was still terrible,
and a lot of the other developers looked down on me.

Eventually the company ran into some financial difficulties and I was laid
off. As luck would have it, I was scheduled for an interview the very next
day. Things went well and I was hired on the spot. It was one of the most
stressful and rewarding periods of my career. The pay was still terrible, but
I was the only developer. Every decision was mine to make, and I made as many
bad ones as good. I learned a lot about writing stable code (since I was the
only person available to clean up the mess).

After working there for two years I got tired of the bad pay. I went to a
meet-up and got to know a couple of developers. I earned the respect of a few,
which was my first foray into professional networking. The VP of one company
said he wanted to hire me and asked how much money I was looking for. At the
time I was only making $36k per year, so I figured $85k would be a decent
number. He pulled me aside and suggested I ask him for $105k instead. That
should give you some idea of how strange and enjoyable it was working for him.

That job was a wonderful learning experience. For the first time I was
surrounded by people who really knew what they were doing. No one looked down
on me or questioned my lack of degree. Even though some of these people had a
decade more experience than me, we ran the place like a democracy. I have also
never seen management that was so understanding of the development process.
They understood work would be ready when it was ready, and gave us a lot of
creative freedom.

Fast forward a couple of years and now I'm at another company. I have a pretty
nice title, and my salary has continued to climb. I'm considered to be the
company's foremost expert in my specific technology, and I'm frequently asked
to train people. Far from being looked down on, people usually treat me with
deference.

You can interpret my story however you like, but this is what I've taken away
from it:

My arrogance forced me to spend a few years working jobs that I hated. I got
lucky, a few people saw something in me, and I was given opportunities. I had
to prove myself a bit at first, but that got better once I had a few years of
experience under my belt. These days I've got an impressive title, a great
salary, and people respect my knowledge and abilities.

I managed to do pretty well without an education, but it took a lot of hard
work and a number of incredibly kind people deciding to take a chance on me.
I'm really happy with the way things turned out, but it's hard to imagine life
would be worse if I'd stayed in school.

Oh, and people still occasionally tell me what to do.

------
josephwegner
I am a college dropout. I finished high school (just barely), and married my
high school sweetheart a week after graduation (best decision ever - we are
having our first son any day now. It's a blast). I'm 21 now - 3 years out of
high school - and I wouldn't say that I've quite achieved a "successful" life
yet, but I'm on the way.

After getting married, I joined my wife's family business of commercial
printing. I headed up the IT department there, which mostly meant making sure
our servers didn't blow up, and building/enhancing some FileMaker databases.
It was by no means the dream job, but it was pretty nice - I learned a _ton_
of things I never would have learned if I dove straight into development.

After I got fed up with being an IT guy, I tried out a semester of college -
turns out I hated that just as much as I hated high school. I joined the
startup world and became a developer at MySocialCloud[1]. That was my first
job where I really got to work and develop with a team. It was remote, which
kinda sucked, but it was pretty good for awhile.

MSC had an exodus in December 2012 that I was a part of. I roamed around for a
few months looking for a job. I almost took another job with a startup called
Elicit Search, but I saw some of the same bad management traits there that I
had seen at MSC. Instead, I took a development job with one of my friend's
design agencies, Cultivate Studios. It's a mostly menial job - server
management, leading an overseas team of developers, maintaining some of our
legacies sites - but it's nice. The people are great. I've thought a lot about
priorities[2] lately, and while it might not seem like it at first glance, I'm
finding Cultivate Studios to be my dream job.

As far as "success" goes, we certainly all define it differently, but I'm
finding professional success in my side projects. The biggest challenge with
not going to college is you start 4 years behind everyone else in the market.
There's a lot of deep computer science knowledge that you can't learn just by
"hacking". I've made it a point to dig into those things as often as I can
with my side projects. It's starting to pay off, as my most recent project[3]
was featured in the New York Times[4]. It's not success yet, but I think I'm
getting there.

[1] [https://mysocialcloud.com/](https://mysocialcloud.com/) [2]
[http://wegnerdesign.com/blog/on-priorities/](http://wegnerdesign.com/blog/on-
priorities/) [3] [http://getwaltz.com](http://getwaltz.com) [4]
bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/12/18/new-clef-plug-in-lets-you-forget-about-your-
password/?ref=nicoleperlroth&_r=1

